# PE pass rates for school affiliation



## Johnny (Jul 19, 2009)

I know the data exists somewhere because we all put our school on the exam, but I was curious if it was posted anywhere. Which Engineering schools have the best and worst pass rates for the FE and PE?

I am just curious.


----------



## steven_0078 (Jul 21, 2009)

Would be very interested to see this data. I wonder what in the hell the NCEES does with it. I sure wish they would publish it. Until now i completely forgot that i filled in that before the exam... I guess afterward my mind purged itself of that day.


----------



## BPE07 (Jul 21, 2009)

The University of Phoenix has the highest pass rate followed by Devry.


----------



## HVACstevie (Jul 22, 2009)

Are you just looking for percentage passed? I think my school shot a 100% in Oct. 2008. I think I was the only one 

And it's neither the U. of P. or DeVry


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 22, 2009)

I have never seen them, but I have heard people say, Georgia Tech has a 90% EIT pass rate, dont know if thats true or just a George Burdell(sp?) Urban Legend.

Dont know why NCEES doesnt publish it, I would think the engineering schools would want that info.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 22, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> dont know if thats true or just a George Burdell(sp?) Urban Legend.


George P. Burdell

I have no idea what the P. is supposed to stand for.

I heard the same 90%+ pass rate for the EIT for Tech grads when I was in school. I have never seen any evidence to back that up however. Frankly I don't care what the pass rates are, as long as I'm in the portion that passed.


----------



## Baltimore Joe (Jul 23, 2009)

A University of Maryland professor told me that the FE data is sent to schools as performance feedback for each subject area. This professor is an active FE &amp; PE prep class instructor and also serves in the University’s administration. He meets with various department heads to discuss the FE results. I’m sure overall pass rates are included.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 23, 2009)

I looked and found an "Educators' Corner" on ncees website. Here's the link Educators' Corner

And here's part of what is there:



> What result data is available?
> NCEES provides institution-specific reports detailing the subdiscipline-specific performance of students and graduates taking the FE exam. The most widely used of these reports includes performance data for the institution’s currently enrolled students and national performance information.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2009)

I would be curious to see how my school ranks as far as passing percentage. Most of the folks I knew in college/grad school that took the FE passed, but a lot of the flakier ones that would have failed anyway never took it.


----------



## z06dustin (Jul 23, 2009)

i wonder if we could get these data through the freedom of information act? is ncees govt funded?


----------

